# Dubai Duty Free Tennis



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so maybe I am a bit late in getting the tickets but I really wanna go to this. The online tickets are sold out for the Men's finals. Does anyone know of any other way of getting them or has any extra tickets?

I am trying to call them up but no one seems to want to talk to me


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dubizzle might be your best bet for finals tickets but expect to pay a lot more than the original price. You should find it prety easy to get in to the opening two days of the tournament, I`ve been for the past couple of years and the stadium was fairly empty.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe souq.com too


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Ok so maybe I am a bit late in getting the tickets but I really wanna go to this. The online tickets are sold out for the Men's finals. Does anyone know of any other way of getting them or has any extra tickets?
> 
> I am trying to call them up but no one seems to want to talk to me


The tickets for the finals and semi finals are usually sold out within 2 or 3 days. Online sales are closed within a week for all other days. Other tickets can usually still be found at the stadium for a couple of weeks, but I doubt if there is anything still available today.


----------



## tariqismail (Feb 11, 2011)

apparently Sony Ericsson just launched a contest to win tickets and a chance to meet Maria Sharapova. check out their twitter feed search for the user: @sonyericssonme


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Tickets for the mens semis and finals sold out in under an hour online! I was lucky and got some for the semis through Dubizzle. I don't think there's anything left except for the first couple of days, but you could go up to the ticket office at Irish Village or pay over the odds for re-sale online.


----------

